# Fleshing coyotes



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

Some people flesh them right clean some people just get off all the big junks. I'm not really picky myself I usually just make sure there is no big junks. How does everyone else do there coyotes. Hope this don't start a fight haha


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I usually try to let the bullet do all the work ! :biggrin:


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Not to much, and not to little.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Im like you poe, I just get the chunks off, never had a fur buyer say anything.


----------



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

Just enough to get by the buyer. Some are picky others don't even look.

It all comes down $$$ verses work/ time


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I flesh them clean to avoid any chance of slipping.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I've always fleshed'em clean. Must be a pride in my work thing.lol.

Besides--- I tan quite a few of my hides for local merchant sales and I don't need to be flesh'in them twice.

awprint:


----------



## Kiyotes (Aug 18, 2014)

Flesh mine clean too but leave the saddle on unless there is a lot of fat under it.


----------



## azcatter (Oct 19, 2014)

i flesh clean and remove the cartlage in ear trim the lips and cartlage in nose spend another 10 minates but will get you another 10 bucks a hide pretty good wages when you figure it comes to about 60 a hour not to mention the pride of a job well done


----------

